# Excel: Matrixfunktion: Berechnung dauert bei 3. Anwendung überproportional lange



## kallesechsundsiebzig (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit Excel und Matrixfunktion

Ich hab eine Datei, in der viele Matrixformeln sind. Die Reaktion dieser Datei war bisher sehr gut. Jetzt habe ich ein Tabellenblatt (Tab 3) hinzugefügt und seither dauert die Berechnung mehrere Minuten.
Dies wird sehr schlimm, wenn ich die Werte eines Tabellenblattes mit einem Makro kopiere. Dann dauert das Ablegen in einer anderen Datei und Berechnung über eine halbe Stunde.

Kurz"beschreibung":
Die Tabelle 1 und 2 aggregieren Daten auf Tagesebene und Monatsebene
Seit Hinzufügen einer Tabelle 3, die auf Kalenderwochenebene zusammenfasst, dauert es mehrere Minuten die Datei zu berechnen, beim Kopieren, wie oben beschrieben, über eine halbe Stunde!

Ist das normal? Eigentlich ist es die gleiche Formel, nur anstelle Tag oder Monat frage ich Kalenderwoche ab.

Woran kann das denn liegen?
Danke

.


----------



## Leola13 (1. September 2008)

Hai,

auf die Schnelle aus dem Bauch heraus : Kann es sein das Excel jeweils alle 3 Tabellenblätter berechnet ?

Das gleiche Phänomen habe ich bei vielen Sverweisen auch. Vielleicht hilft es die automatische Berechnung (oder wie auch immer das heißt) auszustellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## duckdonald (3. September 2008)

hey,

du kopierst  per Makro einzeln verschiedene Werte? Nach jeden Eintrag in einer Zelle (auch durch Makros) rechnet Excel neu  - wenn du (sehr) viele derartige Makrofunktionn drin hast verzögert sich das halt.

Am Anfang des Makros einfach 
	
	
	



```
Application.Calculation = xlManual
```
und am Ende
	
	
	



```
Application.Calculation = xlAutomatic
```
einfügen. Gibt mächtigen boost in umfangreichen Makros.

cya DD


----------

